# x1900xt+Cat 6.8+ Beta 15 = no OC?



## Tekko (Sep 15, 2006)

here is the deal, just upgraded my pc to the following:
Opteron 148(currently at stock, known to go up to 3.1ghz)
DFI CFX3200
x1900xt (made by sapphire)
OCZ PC4000EB plat (2x1gb kit)
Seasonic S12-600W

I made a fresh install of XP/sp2 with all the updates and newest driver(including catalyst 6.8). Killed the ati service (poller) rebotted, installed beta 15, created a profile adjusted  and nothing!!! can't change the 2d speed, the auto-overclocker never change the speed off the default 2d speed(500/600). I can only change it thru the "overclocker" utility made by w1zzard and that will only let me go up to the default 3d speed. Some people have suggested to roll back to older drivers(heard from 6.5 to 6.2) or third party drivers(most of then I never heard of). So I'm kind of stuck with defaulting everything and having a 3dmark05 score of 10100 give or take 25 points(don't even know if I'm the range I'm suoopse to get with this card).

OK it's a lot of question and I'm hoping for plenty of knowleage to help me in my quest for speed.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 15, 2006)

Have you tried beta 16? Perhaps you had beta 14 installed previously.


----------



## cool_recep (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey dude beta 15 does not work with tehese cards.....use beta 14 or 16...


----------



## Konky (Sep 15, 2006)

From what i remember beta 15 worked for me with exactly this card..

I suggest you to check if the services are really gone, if so .. there is a beta 16 pre 3 release, use it as it's the latest


----------



## cool_recep (Sep 15, 2006)

then tell me why the uto core detect func didnt work?


----------



## Konky (Sep 15, 2006)

What do you mean with auto overclocker?
The ATI-tool auto overclocker should not be used for x1000 cards yet, at least in beta15 it will definitly not work.

If you can not change the frequency then just check for the 2 ati processes in your task manager.
These must not run together with atitool.


----------



## cool_recep (Sep 15, 2006)

the two ati precesses....I end them..

how should I know the auto wont work for x1k cards...


----------



## Konky (Sep 15, 2006)

in the beta you got it will result in a crash during frequency switching, the latest betas will work more stable, but i still suggest to test it yourself.

You can use ATI overdrive to get the highest core cock at stock voltage, from there on you can just start playing with atitool.
But notice temperature and that the memory clock in overdrive will be higher than the one in atitool because it uses different timings.


----------



## Tekko (Sep 15, 2006)

tried b16p3 and it seems to work like a charm...thanks


----------



## cool_recep (Sep 15, 2006)

ok I will try the ccc thanks....


----------

